
App-Wide Snackbars in React with Redux - cpow85
https://browntreelabs.com/snackbars-in-react-redux-and-material-ui/
======
cpow85
I think this is a pretty solid pattern when displaying global things
(messages, alerts, snackbars) in your application with react and redux. Would
love to know what you all think, thanks!

